# What are your favorite pressure cooker recipes?



## BJplusMilo21 (Jan 25, 2013)

I want to cook more with my pressure cooker, what are your favorite recipes to make?


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 25, 2013)

This recipe of m
*Snip's Tomato Bredie (Lamb and tomato stew)* 
This is my version of a warming SA traditional stew. Very good with samp but for those who can't find it rice or crusty fresh bread is good too!


2 lbs of lamb knuckles or stewing lamb
2 large onions sliced
2 cans of chopped tomatoes or 6 ripe chopped tomatoes
1 whole head of garlic cloves peeled
1/4 cup of tomato paste
1 lbs of baby potatoes washed
1 heaped teaspoon of chopped red chillies or dried flakes (I sometimes sub the chillies for 2 tsps of Indian curry paste or powder)
1 tbs of light brown sugar
Oil to brown meat.
Salt and pepper to taste (I use aromat instead of salt)
1 pkt of brown onion soup powder desolved in one cup of cold water


Season your meat with salt and pepper or aromat if you have. Add the oil to your oven dish and heat on high. Brown your onions with the chillies or curry in a large oven dish. Add meat and brown on all sides. Add the tomato paste, brown sugar and garlic cloves and cook a few minutes to remove any raw flavour. Add brown onion soup mix and stir till it starts to thicken slightly. Now add the chopped tomatoes (with the juice, don't discard it)
Cover with lid or foil if your dish doesn't have one. Cook for 2 hours at 320F in your oven. Stir once or twice and add a touch of water if it's getting dry. Now add the baby potatoes and cook for about 1 and a half to 2 hours more or until potatoes are tender and meat is soft and juicy.
Serve with either samp, polenta, rice or fresh bread. 
ine works really well in a pressure cooker.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 25, 2013)

So does this one.
*Bunny Chow (No Bunnies were harmed during the cooking of this recipe)* 
Another South African Traditional recipe from Durban 
Here's a short story of how "Bunny Chow" was created.
During the Great Depression in 1933 the Whites and Chinese suffered hunger like everyone else. Their children used to buy the cheapest curry available known in Durban slang as "Bania" (or vegetable curry made from beans) and Chinese food was called "Chow". Somehow the two came together and was known as Bania Chow and as time went by it simply became known as "Bunny Chow"
The children bought these curries from street vendors and since they didn't always have plates they came up with the idea of hollowing out there bread and getting the vendors to dish the curry into the hollow center. They used the soft center to scoop out the curry and broke off pieces of bread as they ate from the "bread bowl" This was also a popular way of eating curry by the field workers for their lunch. Since then people have started eating a variety of curry this way and today the most popular types are Lamb, Chicken or Bean and Lentil Curry.
I'm giving you a recipe for the Lamb Curry but Chicken or Beans can be used if preferred.

2 and a 1/4 pounds of lamb cubed
1 large onion finely sliced
1 x 14oz can of chopped tomatoes
4 medium potatoes cubed
1/2 tsp of ground cinnamon
1 tsp of ground turmeric
2 tsps Garam masala
2 tsps curry powder
1 tsp crushed ginger
1 tsp crushed garlic
salt and pepper to taste
Oil for frying
Chopped fresh coriander leaves for garnish
1 cup of heavy cream (optional)
1 Standard loaf of unsliced bread cut in half or 4 quarters.

In a little oil fry the onions till lightly browned. Add all the spices along with ginger and garlic and gently fry to cook out the rawness. Add meat cubes and lightly brown. Add the tin of tomato and the potato cubes. Add just enough water to barely cover the mixture and bake slowly in a 325 F oven till meat and potatoes are tender. Gently stir in the cream if using and garnish with chopped coriander leaves. 
Using a sharp knife hollow out the bread not removing any crust. Scoop curry into hollows and serve straight away. The soft bread that was removed should be used to mop up the curry sauce and scoop out the curry. Tare pieces of the bread as you eat to scoop out the rest or use a spoon if needed.

Recipe will make 4 regular servings or 2 if very hungry!

P.S Use cubed chicken or a mix of cooked beans if preferred, just reduce the cooking time.


----------



## I_M_Baker (Jan 25, 2013)

red wine braised short ribs:

2 pounds bone in short ribs
1 tablespoon canola oil
1 tablespoon adobo chili liquid (from canned chiptole peppers) add more for spicier sauce
1 small yellow onion, diced
2 carrots, cut into wide matched sticks, then cut in half
1 cup brewed coffee
2/3 cup red wine
2/3 cup beef stock
1/4 cup soy sauce
2 tablespoon tomato paste
 Set your pressure cooker over medium-high heat. Once oil is hot, sear  ribs for about 2-3 minutes per side. When done, set aside on plate.
 Lower heat slightly to medium and add onions and carrots. Cook for about 5 minutes, until onions begin to soften.
 Add coffee, red wine, stock, soy sauce, tomato paste and chili liquid
 Affix the pressure cooker lid. Once the steam valve locks, reduce the  heat to medium-low and cook for 45 minutes. Remove from heat and let  the steam valve come down on its own, about 10 minutes. Carefully open  the lid to avoid steam.
 Remove ribs from pot and set aside and tent with foil to keep warm.  Heat braising liquid over medium heat and reduce by half, about 10  minutes. Season sauce with salt and pepper to taste. To serve, pour  polenta, quinoa or other base in medium bowl. Top with carrots and  onions from braise and then add rib. Spoon over the sauce and enjoy!


----------



## mmyap (Jan 25, 2013)

I am really learning to rely on my pressure cookers and I'm finding the more I use it the more comfortable I am in adapting my stove /oven recipes over. So long as you adapt the amount not to go above the fill line and to use the correct amount of liquid. I'm using my old standby chili recipe in the cooker tonight. 

There was a Quick & Easy Chicken Tortilla Soup recipe posted recently that came out fantastic. (I don't know how to link to it but it's been a recent submission, easy to find I'm thinking.) It was so good!

I made some chicken breast (cubed) cooked with wine, chicken broth, garlic and lemon. I just used the recommended amount of liquid for my cooker. I didn't brown the meat first so it was a bit pale but still delicious.

My one fail was using a jar of marinara sauce with no additional liquid. Bad idea, it scorched a bit.

Just have fun and keep playing with it.  =o)


----------



## vitauta (Jan 26, 2013)

my favorite meal to cook in a pressure cooker is pork spare ribs, sauerkraut and potatoes. i like to use the more meaty, country style ribs for this one--about 2+ lbs.  they get browned first, in a bit of oil, seasoned with s & p.  i drain 1-2 cans of bavarian sauerkraut, and rinse it some, too.  sauerkraut goes into the pot, (i add a couple of Tbsp. brown sugar) the meat and 4-5m whole potatoes go atop the sauerkraut, along with 1/3 to 1/2c. medium salsa.  cover with water, and  cook with ten lbs. pressure for a scant half hour. oh maaan,,,,


----------

